# R.I.P. GSP



## 5ixb (Jul 11, 2019)

Christopher Ferrel Owen aka GoldSilverPro died May 1st.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 11, 2019)

That's terrible news. So sad to hear it. 

Jon


----------



## nickvc (Jul 11, 2019)

Such sad news he will be greatly missed.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 11, 2019)

Lou just notified the moderators of this sad event yesterday.

I will always remember Chris as he was when he shared his picture in Show your work area, happy among his buckets!

Rest in peace dear friend. We are your legacy.

Dave


----------



## kjavanb123 (Jul 11, 2019)

What a sad news. I almost got in tears. I learned about cyanide from that man and many more.

God bless his soul. May he rest in peace what a loss.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 11, 2019)

He was truly professional and of great soul. He was missed and will be missed for long. My condolences to the family.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 11, 2019)

Very sad news.

That picture should be here.


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 11, 2019)

That truly sucks. He was a good guy.

On edit...I sorta feel like I need to go buy a few more buckets.


----------



## IdahoMole (Jul 11, 2019)

I too am nearly moved to tears. I didn't know him well but I knew him well enough to tell he was a generous man that shared volumes of information with all of us for no other reason than he enjoyed it. If I remember correctly he is the person that introduced me to the "scoopula" :lol:. That is a great picture.
I lost someone close last month so the sadness is all too fresh. My prayers go out to Chris's family and friends.


----------



## rickzeien (Jul 11, 2019)

I did not know Chris personally. I know I have learned lot from his post and from his ebook. 

I also saw his impact as a mentor, a resource and as a friend here on the forum. It is a tribute to what an incredible individual he was. 

R.I P. Chris


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jul 11, 2019)

Im so sorry to hear this. Just terrible news.


----------



## rickbb (Jul 11, 2019)

Sad news, all the best to his family, he will be missed. Learned a lot from his posts here.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 11, 2019)

I've known Chris personally almost 12 years now, but i haven't talked to him since Christmas!
I'm almost in tears. I'm speechless! Any information on the how and why?
God speed brother!


----------



## Auful (Jul 11, 2019)

https://www.nevadadailymail.com/story/2606908.html


What an amazing man of knowledge. R.I.P.


----------



## denim (Jul 11, 2019)

So sorry to hear this very bad news. Condolences to his family. He will be sorely missed.

Dennis


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 11, 2019)

Here's to a dozen years of knowing him (holds coffee cup in the air) 
Salute gentlemen!!


----------



## Aristo (Jul 11, 2019)

That is very sad news.
Sincere condolences to the family and close friends.


----------



## jonn (Jul 11, 2019)

Such a sad loss of a wonderful friend and mentor. You will be missed.


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 11, 2019)

Palladium said:


> information on the how and why?
> God speed brother!


No clue...but I can say this....from his posts here, he wasn’t short on wit, and even if he declined in his last days or months, he still had a long life with his mind intact. 

I can only hope to be so lucky! 

I will miss his get’r done attitude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou (Jul 11, 2019)

It was fun to work along side him—he was very practical and I learned a lot, he was great. He was a hoot and full of fun stories. 

Miss playing poker with him!


----------



## Palladium (Jul 11, 2019)

Chris used to call me late at night after most of the world was asleep. 
Usually after his evening drink and smoke! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

He was a great story teller and i talked to him for hours about his adventures.
I learn a lotttt from Chris! He use to tell me about drifting around and coming into town and how he would find a jeweler who needed some work done and he would make a trip to the goodwill store to get a coffee pot and a hot plate! He could pull a lab out of his suitcase! He told me of a story where he lived on a, for lack of a better word compound, where he was studying under this mentor who was trying to grow gold in Petri dishes. He told me stories about setting up refineries in Hong Kong and the culture and lessons he learned while there. He spoke of Silicone Valleys early days and his work with plating manufactures and chip sets. Chris was a very accomplished man and i mourn not only the loss of a friend, but also the loss of valuable knowledge he brought to the world and this forum. I never dreamed i would start this journey so many years ago when i first meet many of the founding members who are no longer with us. Today i look back and inside of me and my accomplishments in the refining world i see a little bit of each one of them and their influence they had in my life. Chris had that in Spades!

Here is an article he wrote that tells a little about his life for those who would like to read it. https://www.onepocket.org/Corners.htm

I will miss my friend.


----------



## metatp (Jul 11, 2019)

Sorry to hear. He will be missed. He helped me when I first started refining silver over 8 years ago.

Tom


----------



## sena (Jul 11, 2019)

He was a person with experience, helped me 
In various situations of recovery 
Really miss him,GSP THE BRAND he created will run all along with this forum ,RIP GSP 

Sena


----------



## Shark (Jul 11, 2019)

I am at a loss for words. So much left to learn and another teacher gone.


----------



## cuchugold (Jul 12, 2019)

RIP. He was generous and kind to me.


----------



## Smack (Jul 14, 2019)

Bummer for sure. He was and will remain an asset to this community for years to come. Chris can rest knowing he pulled his weight and contributed to society in ways others could only dream of.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 14, 2019)

What a sad thing to learn about his passing. I am almost scared to come here to see that someone of people I consider friends here is no longer with us. 
Thank you Chris for everything you did for us.
You will be remembered.


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## saadat68 (Nov 24, 2019)

I didn't know. I am very sad now. I had many bad news this week and this topic complete my terrible week
I don't forget him and his helps


----------



## francisco rodriguez (Nov 24, 2019)

I leave a great legacy.

D.E.P.


----------



## Lou (Nov 24, 2019)

His birthday would have been this Friday.


----------



## Martijn (Nov 25, 2019)

Such a loss. I've learned a lot by reading his posts, as many others, i am certain. He was a gentleman and a scolar. My deepest sympathies and condolances to his family and everyone who knew him, personal and from here on GRF.


----------



## Geo (Nov 26, 2019)

I don't know how I missed this. I am struck very hard by this news. For years Chris lead me through some of the more dangerous stuff I've tried to do and tried his best to keep me safe while I was doing it. We had our differences but through it all I always considered him my friend. Most of the chemistry books I have was recommended by him. We were not on the best of terms, as anyone can remember, and I wish now I had taken more time to try and mend fences with him. My heart goes out to his family and anyone else that is hurting over his loss. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Mar 6, 2020)

OMG... I never visit this forum thread and today I just discovered Chris has died.

I will sorely miss GSP he was a true to the art type of man who has left a legacy of knowledge here on GRF.

GOD Speed my friend


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 25, 2020)

Absolutely speechless.

Chris, rest in peace old friend.


----------



## Palladium (May 29, 2021)

Chris was a veteran also!
SALUTE! 
R.I.P. old friend!


----------



## nickvc (May 30, 2021)

Still and always will be sorely missed


----------



## Adrian2 (Jun 1, 2021)

RIP


----------

